# Black and White tegu hatching



## HectorsHabitat (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a video as well:





Regards,
Hector 
www.hectorshabitat.com
facebook.com/HectorsHabitat


----------



## zfro (Jul 7, 2014)

What are the chances on getting a breeding pair? And is it mainly trial and error?


----------



## HectorsHabitat (Jul 8, 2014)

I think the chances are pretty good at getting a breeding pair. I don't think it is mainly trial and error, but more just giving them a proper environment with a healthy diet and the rest nature will take care of.

Regards,
Hector
email: [email protected]
website: www.hectorshabitat.com


----------



## zfro (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok cool what is the recommended size of an enclosure to hold 2 adults? Also can you sex a juvenile?


----------



## HectorsHabitat (Jul 8, 2014)

All my adults are in outdoor enclosures with pairs in a minimum 6x6x3 up to 10x6.5x6. I can take an educated guess with a juvenile which is pretty easy to tell at that size.


----------



## zfro (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll try and get a good picture tomorrow. How do you tell the difference?


----------



## HectorsHabitat (Jul 8, 2014)

Renske has some good advice and pics on that. Here is her video: http://www.tegubreeder.com/sexing-tegus/


----------



## zfro (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## zfro (Jul 14, 2014)

This is my guy can you tell what he is?


----------



## Logan (Jul 14, 2014)

can you get a pic of the side of his head?


----------



## Logan (Jul 14, 2014)

or are you wondering the sex?


----------



## zfro (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm wondering the sex I know he's a columbian


----------



## Logan (Jul 14, 2014)

i cant help you there, sorry. one of the more expiernced member maybe could tell you


----------

